# yearling halter showmanship?



## xxDreamxBigxx (Aug 18, 2012)

Is it to young to teach a yearling showmanship? Or the things required in halter showmanship?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

A yearling can absolutely learn to walk, trot, stop and setup with very little impact on their growing joints. If you know how to correctly train a Showmanship pivot, go for it. Just keep your training sessions short to accomodate their attention span and keep you both from getting frustrated.


----------



## xxDreamxBigxx (Aug 18, 2012)

ok, thanks she has basic ground manners down just need some tuning up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

I show my yearling in showmanship for grins at local shows. It's the best way to get them ready for in hand trail. We got 5th out of 10 horses in the open showmanship last time. 










Here's us.


----------



## xxDreamxBigxx (Aug 18, 2012)

sweet! I'm glad to hear that! makes me excited for this summer!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Halter showmanship skills are our focus for the first 2 years. Even if you don't show, they are the foundation of young horse training, Imho. You cannot go wrong starting on them as early as possible.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xxDreamxBigxx (Aug 18, 2012)

good deal
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)

I show my babies starting at the age of 3 weeks old. I show them in halter classes along side his dam until weaning age. Then I send mom off to winter pasture and continue to do winter schooling shows until the summer circuit again.

In my experience, by showing and socializing babies they tend to think of shows, events and trailering as a normal part of everyday life. 

Nobody wants a 5 year old who has never been anywhere, or seen anything, or done anything.
Horses that have a show record as a youngster, sell faster and for more money and are better adjusted long term. 

Showing youngsters is how great foundations are created.

http://m.flickr.com/photos/jarrah/7398230126/in/set-72157630185477108/lightbox/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

I love seeing those little babies all polished up and strutting their stuff! Pics please!!


----------



## PaintLovinGirl (Jan 7, 2013)

ABSOLUTELY can you show your yearling in showmanship! I've been doing showmanship with him since he was three months and he just turned one last month. He loves it and it gives him confidence!


----------

